# Before I Had Rats...



## SillydogTheGreat (Mar 27, 2012)

...I had hamsters!

My first one was a black teddy bear hamster (or a longhaired blackbear hamster) named Raven. I was there when she was born and she was the only of her litter that was that color. She was also such a good hamster. 


























After she died we got a panda bear hamster named Lady BonBon. 

















Then BonBon died of a tumor. After a little while I acquired 2 more hamsters. A shorthaired black bear named Selina Kyle and a calico named California. 












































Cali I had to give away because I was moving across the coast and my sister had Selina who also ended up getting a tumor and dying from it. After that I got ratties and here I am now.


----------



## jd882 (Sep 16, 2012)

Aww.. your animals are just too cute!


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

Aww, I love hamsters and I have two of my own, unfortunatly he doesn't have long left, the older one. I'm not very experienced with hamster colourations, but out of the last two, the one with the gingery colour coat is beautiful! They all are, but I've never seen anything quite so different  


A wise t-shirt once said 'my rats think your gross too!' directed at all you rat haters out there!


----------



## SillydogTheGreat (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks guys! Yeah all my hamsters I got from my local pet store, it's a small private owned business. For some reason they tend to get really pretty colors in hamsters and they're all really nice.


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Gorgeous hammies! I used to have hamsters as well, in my house hamsters were a rite of passage. We all got one when we were old enough and deemed responsible enough to take care of one. It was a great day when you finally got your hamster in this house! 

And I love your Dean and Castiel sig! Those two break my heart... :')


----------



## SillydogTheGreat (Mar 27, 2012)

Aww yeah I love hammies but after having rats I'm not sure if I can ever go back. 

You're a Supernatural fan too? I can't wait for the new season!


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Same, I loved my hamsters when I had them but I find the rats to be much more interactive and cuddly! <3 

"Fan" is putting it mildly! I started watching it about a month ago online, and I've already sped through five seasons. I'm halfway through season 6 right now, I want to finish before season 8 is on TV so I can watch it. I adore Dean and Cas! <3 Nothing beats Castiel's phone fails. "It's not funny Dean, the voice says I'm almost out of minutes!"


----------



## SillydogTheGreat (Mar 27, 2012)

Ahhhh! Yes that's who I named my two boys after!


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Eee! I had plans to name my next male Castiel :') I love how your Cas is dark and your Dean is light haired. Canon rats!


----------



## SillydogTheGreat (Mar 27, 2012)

They actually are pretty much the same color, it's just different lighting situations lol. But they sure do like to cuddle together a lot and bicker over dumb stuff :3


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Really? Wow, they look totally different, lol! 



> But they sure do like to cuddle together a lot and bicker over dumb stuff :3


Then they are still true to their namesakes  hehe!


----------



## Blaze (Jul 16, 2012)

I also had hamsters before I had rats, and actually, the hamsters inspired me to try rats. (And as all rat owners know, once you try them out, you end up in love with them.)


----------

